# adresse bleibt immer gleich



## bruderherz (24. Oktober 2002)

also ich hab schon auf einigen webseiten gesehn dass die adresse immer gleich bleibt(ich mein die bei nic)! wie z.b. bei http://www.neac.ch.vu

wenn man da einen link anklickt bleibt die adresse gleich, und auch die serveradresse wird nicht angezeigt, es bleibt immer http://www.neac.ch.vu!

wie kann ich das machen? also das die adresse immer gleich bleibt und die serveradresse nicht angezeigt wird!

gibts dafür spezielle server? geht das auch bei lycos?


----------



## Flex (24. Oktober 2002)

Das liegt an der .ch.vu Domain, die packen deine Seite einfach in einen 100% Frame...


----------



## bruderherz (24. Oktober 2002)

ja, und wie kann ich machen dass sie das auch bei mir machen?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (24. Oktober 2002)

Manchmal habe ich echt das Gefühl dass wir hier auch noch für andere das Denken übernehmen sollen.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (24. Oktober 2002)

klick deinen link da oben un guck dir über menü > ansicht den quelltext an. abrakadabra 


```
<frameset rows="100%,*" border="0" frameborder="0">
<frame SRC="http://www.geocities.com/neac_ch" scrolling="auto">
<frame scrolling="no" noresize src="http://213.133.115.133/p/www.nic.ch.vu/zp.html"></frameset>
```


----------

